# Radioamatierisms >  Ultraīsviļņu uztvērējs ar ciparisku noskaņošanu un uztvertā signāla līmeņa mērītāju

## marisviens

Sveiki!
Vai ir redzēts portatīvs ultraīsviļņu uztvērējs ar ciparisku noskaņošanu un uztvertā signāla līmeņa analogo mērītāju? Man vajag mērīšanas signālam tikt klāt.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Ar ko tad atšķirsies mērīšanas signāls no uztvertā signāla. Pieslēdzam sinhrono detektoru.

----------


## habitbraker

Meegjini AGC vadiibas signaalu meeriit

----------


## abergs

[QUOTE=marisviens;98867]
Gatavs aparāts nav gadījies, bet visām FM m/sh-m bija *signal strengt* analogā izeja, kuru labākajā gadījumā 
izmantoja "klusai pārskaņošanai''.

----------

